# Student Visa with bad credit?



## anon77777 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi all,

I've been studying in Australia as an overseas student. After my course completed I returned to my home country, however I had a small problem with a mobile phone bill payment. The bill was overwritten once I left the country and affected my credit score. I've since paid that bill, but I was told it would stay on my credit file for 5 years.

My question is, if I applied for a student visa to Aus again, would this 1 record on my credit file cause any problems? Do they check the credit ratings when you apply for a visa?

Lastly, I didn't have a driver's liscence or any form of id, I only had a passport from my own country which has since expired and I've obtained a new one. Can they still maintain a credit file for me, and how would it be identified as being my file?

Thanks.


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

As far as I can tell, there is no credit check in the university admissions process or the student visa process.

Since you've settled the bill, it shouldn't weigh heavily even if considered. It may affect your ability to get another phone, get utilities but that's about it I think.

Good luck!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

when u fill any form, irrespective of kind of visa, they ask u for passport number, both current and previous. U ideally shud never hide ur old pp details. it can be taken against u, remember Pk is high risk country.


----------

